# One Mans Story.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ESPN.

Regard, Mike

http://www.espn.com/blog/pittsburgh-steelers/post/_/id/25288/full-transcript-alejandro-villanueva-on-steelers-pregame-ordeal


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't get what is going on with this. It shouldn't be an option. You either stand and put your hand over your heart or you take a long walk off a short pier. That simple. There are lots of others willing to take your place.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Your team mates made themselves look bad themselves!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a politically correct driven country that is controlled by the media. We have always had freedom of expression within the law, and I feel strongly about that right. But this "thing" with the NFL would have already have blown over if not for the media fueling it....and you can add our President to the list of catalyst...sometimes he just needs to keep his mouth shut and try to be a bit more Presidential. He was pandering to the "Southern" crowd when he made his opinion public....he thought it might garner him some more support. If he wants more support just lead this country out of the hole that we have fell into, and he will get a lot more support.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

panem et circenses

Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

glasswrongsize said:


> panem et circenses
> 
> Mark


Good one! I thought I was one of the few who knew Latin.

And very appropriate!

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't watch the NFL and don't follow the liberal media controlled news either so I just now heard about this yesterday.....makes my blood boil. All I can say is that the Presidents comment and choice of words are my exact sentiments.

I'm all for freedom of speech and the right to protest but I don't think it should be a choice to honor and respect the flag of your country.....if you don't want to you need get out and go somewhere else.....I bet in previous generations that would have been considered treason.

Somehow I have the feeling that it was kindly suggested to the player in the article that it would be in his best interest if he made that statement and turn it around to make it sound like he made the rest of his team look bad by honoring the flag. Like I said I don't watch the NFL but if I did I would stop cold turkey after this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Like I said I don't watch the NFL but if I did I would stop cold turkey after this.


I just about have stopped watching the NFL. College football is my joy, but I know it won't be long now before it will become another NFL.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the way you combat it, you just quit watching......I'm ashamed that I have now gone to ESPN's website......damn it Mike, that's twice in a week. Couldn't believe they got the dawgs last week....I just about didn't watch it because of that, shoulda stayed with my convictions and listened to the dawgs radio network. I ain't doing it again.....(I didn't say ever)
I haven't watched a NFL game in years....the ***** ain't my cup of tea


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I just about have stopped watching the NFL. College football is my joy, but I know it won't be long now before it will become another NFL.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's going fast.....the almighty dollar is embedded


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Always figured if I want a man's opinion on something I'll ask him.... I don't want some professional football players view on politics could care less I don't watch to see or hear their politics I watch to see them rip some one head off well at least the way they used to play now a days it is becoming pathetic. The players know what they are getting into they know the play a violent game and they are well compensated for it, as they state it is a business, I want to how many business would put with that kinda of crap at their business, the owners need to grow a set of balls and stand up to the diva over paid players if you continue this behavior you can do it for another team and if all the owner stuck together problem disappears.

If you want to protest you have that right do it on your own time not mine


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I just about have stopped watching the NFL. College football is my joy, but I know it won't be long now before it will become another NFL.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I seen a high school team had a few players take a knee also.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> It's going fast.....the almighty dollar is embedded


My son was just recruited as a division 1 athlete. It's a far cry from the days when my wife and I were college athletes.
The college he picked actually rewards the smarter kids with MORE athletic scholarship money and the lower grades kids with less.
That really appealed to us.
It works a lot differently than we thought at some of the small, but still division 1 level schools.
It's the high profile programs that are mostly (not all) the sleaziest with money/grades.
A classmate and football teammate of my sons is dumber than a fence post, but a good baseball player. He was given a spot on a baseball team at a VERY fine D-1 university. He received no academic money (poor grades) and no athletic money (barely good enough to make team). I can't believe he's accepting the offer. All he's getting is a spot on the team and a few "perks" (team swag, clothing, maybe some dorm privelages).
Many of The "lower" level D-1 schools still are doing it the right way. They reward smart, athletic kids with money and don't give much to kids with poor grades or low athletic performance.

My daughter is being recruited by university of Iowa and James Madison University for field hockey and lacrosse. We are just now investigating their grades/money/recruitment process. Looks like she will fare better as she has considerably better academic talent. We have kind of made a deal with our kids they won't go anywhere where there's kids who have no business in college playing on athletic teams just because they can put a ball in a goal. 
I don't want my kids to be part of the problem. Although I think some of the NCAAs practices are very questionable, they do offer people like my wife and I an opportunity to educate our kids at a deeply discounted level and they can play a sport they love. Our kids get coaches who demand great effort and character and most of all they get an education. We all win. 
I do see how the dollar has "infected" big time sports, especially football and basketball. The lesser known/lower profit sports are still pretty "pure".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I don't get what is going on with this. It shouldn't be an option. You either stand and put your hand over your heart or you take a long walk off a short pier. That simple. There are lots of others willing to take your place.


It's actually in most NFL teams player rule books. I just read one that states: "players shall stand along one line, helmet held against left side in left hand, right hand on left on left breast. Face the flag through the entire ceremony and no talking. No hats or other head gear may be worn. "

one of my friends is an assistant coach on a pro football team and they always had a team captain that kept after all the players for uniform and other character violations.

Things have really changed.


----------

